Ask HN: What are the good channels on YouTube to learn? - pydox
======
creatornator
EEVBlog has some great videos on electronics for a decently broad range of
skillsets:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/EEVblog](https://www.youtube.com/user/EEVblog)

Francesc Campoy of Google has a channel called JustForFunc where he teaches
idiomatic golang--this one has helped me on several pet projects:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_BzFbxG2za3bp5NRRRXJSw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_BzFbxG2za3bp5NRRRXJSw)

------
kek918
1) styropyro

An amazingly enthusiastic guy who demonstrates his custom built laser cannons
and other fun physics experiments. Really recommended and inspiring to watch.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/styropyro](https://www.youtube.com/user/styropyro)

2) VoidRealms

Click on Playlists to see all his tutorial series. I've only gone through his
C++ Qt series but it's really great quality.

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYP0nk48grsMwO3iL8YaAKA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYP0nk48grsMwO3iL8YaAKA)

------
wirddin
What are you planning to learn?

For Python (mostly) along with Web Dev & Machine learning related stuff, you
can check out `sentdex`[0]. Have went through some of his tutorials.

For tools, you can check Leveluptuts[1]

Those are the only two programming channels I follow :)

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/user/sentdex](https://www.youtube.com/user/sentdex)
[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyU5wkjgQYGRB0hIHMwm2Sg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyU5wkjgQYGRB0hIHMwm2Sg)

------
neilsimp1
This was posted on here a while back. Most of the links go to YouTube videos:

Computer Science courses with video lectures
[https://github.com/Developer-Y/cs-video-
courses/blob/master/...](https://github.com/Developer-Y/cs-video-
courses/blob/master/README.md)

------
steven_braham
I often watch video's from this channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/jsonmez](https://www.youtube.com/user/jsonmez)
It focusses on all the non-technical stuff like finding clients as a
freelancer, how to learn a new programming language, become more productive
etc.

~~~
bjw181
I literally could not keep a straight face watching the first video. Is this
guy for real?

------
pizza
category theory for programmers lecture series - bartosz milewski, 67 videos -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8BtBl8PNgd3vWKtm2yJ7aA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8BtBl8PNgd3vWKtm2yJ7aA)

philosophy and (existentialist) psychoanalysis lectures - corey anton, 610
videos -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKVncWM_TniOhlwwQHyu1ug](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKVncWM_TniOhlwwQHyu1ug)

deep learning series - deep learning.tv, 31 videos -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9OeZkIwhzfv-
_Cb7fCikLQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9OeZkIwhzfv-_Cb7fCikLQ)

Democracy@Work: capitalism/economic/democracy news - dr. richard wolff, 183
videos -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCK-6FjMu9OI8i0Fo6bkW0VA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCK-6FjMu9OI8i0Fo6bkW0VA)

European Graduate School Video Lectures -
art/theory/philosophy/media/communications, 1796 videos -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1NpRGow8m-yrWo0Mqp6DOg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1NpRGow8m-yrWo0Mqp6DOg)

GraduatePhysics, 1175 videos -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1jsSfjt8MPRqK254HV1i9Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1jsSfjt8MPRqK254HV1i9Q)

classical philosophy - Gregory Sadler, 1187 videos -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEtxsMx4qsoitFwjBdLU_gA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEtxsMx4qsoitFwjBdLU_gA)

probability theory lectures - harry crane, 14 videos -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaHFzlaKt_NRa14ljrah35Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaHFzlaKt_NRa14ljrah35Q)

rationality, philosophy, and science - julia galef, 42 videos -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz-
RZblnhjXK_krP1jDybeQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz-
RZblnhjXK_krP1jDybeQ)

applied signal processing and applied topology - michael robinson, 82 videos -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCF_N2LmIT3x75ppQGUiPrKw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCF_N2LmIT3x75ppQGUiPrKw)

probability and statistics technical mini-MOOC - nassim taleb, 17 videos -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8uY6yLP9BS4BUc9BSc0Jww](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8uY6yLP9BS4BUc9BSc0Jww)

neuroscience explained in animations - neuro transmissions, 64 videos -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYLrBefhyp8YyI9VGPbghvw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYLrBefhyp8YyI9VGPbghvw)

applied hacking - samy kamkar, 13 videos -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4m2G6T18_JcjwxwtwKJijw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4m2G6T18_JcjwxwtwKJijw)

ai and technology podcast + lectures - singularity weblog, 393 videos -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvjt0No0sOsJPBZE_2gdjug](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvjt0No0sOsJPBZE_2gdjug)

programming languages conference (strange loop) talks and lectures - strange
loop conference, 284 videos -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_QIfHvN9auy2CoOdSfMWDw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_QIfHvN9auy2CoOdSfMWDw)

many reviews of philosophy books from a hobbyist yet critical perspective -
the black ponderer, 74 videos -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCB6S7aqYqUvCJSIIZ9T837w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCB6S7aqYqUvCJSIIZ9T837w)

category theory lectures - thecatsters, 82 videos -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5Y9H2KDRHZZTWZJtlH4VbA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5Y9H2KDRHZZTWZJtlH4VbA)

